# Die Gilde "Strong Enough" sucht Member



## Domir (8. Juli 2010)

Wir die Gilde "Strong Enough" sind eine Fun/Raid Gilde auf dem Server Tirion und suchen noch aktive, nette Member. 

Wir sind ein Haufen verrücker Leute die den Spaß an diesem Spiel nicht verloren haben und Ihn hoffentlich nie verlieren werden! 

Wir versuchen so viel wie nur möglich zusammen zu machen, was uns auch so gut wie immer gelingt. Damit meine Ich dann das gemeinsame twinken, bestreiten diverser Instanzen und natürlich auch das raiden. 

Was wir Dir bieten können: 

- ein gutes und Familiäres Gildenklima 

- jede Menge Spass im TS³ und im normalen Gildenalltag 

- disziplinierte aber dennoch spaßige Raids 

- ein TS³ Server 

- starker Zusammenhalt und Hilfsbereitschaft unter den Membern 

- eine erfahrene Raidleitung 

- kein DKP System 

- gemeinsame Ini-Gänge (egal ob Twinks oder Mains) 

- uvm. (lernt uns einfach kennen) 


Das erwarten wir von Dir: 

- aktivität im Game sowie im Forum 

- hilfsbereitschaft 

- eine angemessene und geistige Reife 

- TS³ sollte kein Fremdwort für Dich sein 


Ja und für unsere Raider wäre es klasse, wenn Ihr eure Onlinezeiten selbst bestimmen könnt, nicht das Ihr mitten im Raid off müsst. VZ und Socklung ist eine Selbsverständlichkeit 

Natürlich freuen wir uns über jede Bewerbung, da wir gerne auch diejenigen unter euch aufnehmen die keine Lust auf´s Raiden haben. Hauptsache ist Ihr habt Spaß am Spiel und seid aktiv. 

Wenn wir nun Dein Interesse geweckt haben dann schreib einfach eine Bewerbung oder nimm Ingame Kontakt mit uns auf. 


www.strong-enough.com


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Juli 2010)

*hust* nur so als Tipp: schreib wenigstens noch dabei ob ich Allianz oder Horde seid, am besten noch in Threadtitel, denn so muss ein potentieller Interessent erst mal auf eurer Homepage nachforschen anstatt es auf den ersten Blick zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (10. Juli 2010)

Spam entfernt. Hört bitte auf mit dem Kinderkram, sonst ist hier ganz schnell zu.


----------



## Wintergift (11. Juli 2010)

danke für den gilden invite, ich fühle mich sehr wohl viele nette leute hab ich bei euch kennengelernt. 
 wurde herzlich aufgenommen 

also wollte nur ma danke sagen 

/push


----------



## Domir (19. August 2010)

/push


----------



## Wintergift (2. September 2010)

/push


----------



## Domir (20. September 2010)

/push


----------

